# Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??



## Bad_Fish (4. November 2008)

Hallo Leutz!

Ich überlege gerade einen Elektromotor zum Schleppangeln zu kaufen.

Sollte es ein sutfenlos regulierbarer Motor sein, oder langt einer mit fünf Fahrstufen vorwärts??

Minn Kota preißt ja seine Maxxum (stufenlos) ja extra zum Schleppen an. 

Oder reicht auch ein Endura (fünf Stufen)?? #c

Ich angle am Altrhein, Aluboot 4,5m lang, 1,4m breit, ca. 80kg Leergewicht mit max. 3 Personen. Mir würde (denk ich) ein Endura 30 reichen (b. 750kg Bootsgewicht). 
Oder doch lieber ein Maxxum??

Wer schleppt mit einem E-Motor und kann mir ein paar Tips geben???

Danke!


----------



## Fishing-Toby (4. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Moin Bad_Fish,

ich schleppe mit meinem Minn Kota Endura 36, wenn ich im Süßwasser fische. Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen kommst Du mit dem 30 er klar. Auf den Rückwärtsgang würde ich aber nicht verzichten wollen. Oft ist die Strömung so stark, dass die Geschwindigkeit zu hoch ist. Den Rückwartsgang nutze ich dann, um gegen den Strom zu fahren. So fährst Du dann in einer passable Geschwindigkeit. Wird in Holland an der Issel und an der Maas auch viel praktiziert.

Gruß Toby


----------



## Bad_Fish (4. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Hi Toby!

Ich fische ja im Stillwasser (Altrheinarm), von daher denke ich auch das die Leistung des MK Endura30 ausreicht. Und einen (oder mehrere) Rückwärtsgänge haben die ja alle.
*
Die eigentliche Frage ist, ob ich mit den Abstufungen der Vorwärtsgänge optimale Schleppgeschwindigkeiten hinbekomme (im See),
oder ob eventuell Stufe1 zu langsam und Stufe2 schon zu schnell zum schleppen ist??*

Mit einem stufenlos regelbaren bekommst man halt auch Geschwindigkeiten zwischen den beiden Stufen hin.


----------



## gründler (4. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

hi
Ich kann dazu nur sagen,nie wieder nen Minn Kota unter 46er.Habe mit unseren 36er schon 3 mal Pech gehabt Schaltstufe brennt dauernd durch,bezw.die Kontakte schmoren darin weg.Ist auch hier im Bekanntenkreis schön öfter passiert"gerade Angler durch Dauerbetrieb"ist aber bei Minn Kota bekannt sagte mir mein Händler,ab 46er Modelle wurden wohl andere Schaltstufenschalter verbaut.Mein 36er hat mich schon 3x 49,95€ gekostet so oft ist die Schaltstufe schon durchgebrannt.
Ich kaufe nie wieder ein kleinen Minn Kota unter 46er,oder gleich Stufenlos Maxxum etc.und min.46er Power oder mehr.Von kleinen Modellen hab ich schon zuviel Negatives gehört,und selbst erlebt leider,ist net schön 7km zu Rudern weil der Motor nix mehr sagt. 
lg


----------



## gründler (4. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Hatte ich schon öfter hier geschrieben weil das Problem haben einige schon gehabt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99536


----------



## Fishing-Toby (4. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Moin moin,

ich kenne diese Problem nicht bei meinem 36er. Der 1. Gang dürfte reichen, zur Not kannst Du auch noch Driftsäcke einsetzen. Wenn Dir diese zu teuer sind, dann kannst Du auch einfache Eimer mit einem ausgeschnitten Loch im Boden, rechts und links ausbringen.

Gruß Toby


----------



## Gorcky (7. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Moinsen,

also ich kenne das Problem auch nicht. Habe ihn schon seit über nen Jahr und schleppe mit dem kleinsten Minnkota (30 er glaube ich)|bigeyes sehr schön entspannt und perfekt!!

Glaub mir, es muss in deinem Fall kein "großer" Minnkota sein, der 750 kg reicht vollkommen aus! Bin mit dem schon die Ruhr bei stärkster Strömung hochgeschippert ohne Porbleme, also einfach nur zu empfehlen das Dingen!!:vik:

Aber nen Minnkota sollte es schon sein, die machen einfach (meiner Meinung nach) die besten E´s...:k

LG


----------



## HD4ever (7. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

bin auch am überlegen meinem Boot noch für den Süßwassereinsatz nen zusätzlichen kleinen E-Motor zu gönnen ....
nen Batterie welche über den Ab immer wieder geladen ist ist ja eh schon an Bord.
will damit nicht schleppen , nur mal so etwas manöverieren wenn ich an den Steömungskanten versuche Zander zu jagen ....
wie groß sollte so eine Batterie denn sein ? 
denke mein Boot kommt mit allem so auf 600 Kg ... welcher Motor wäre dafür geeignet ?


----------



## heinzrch (7. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Der 30er langt in der Regel bei eurer Bootsgröße. Dazu ne 70 Ah Batterie (3 Stunden Laufzeit), oder gleich ne 100 Ah (4 Stunden).
Mit nem größeren Motor geht das Boot nur geringfügig schneller (ist beim schleppen eh nicht so wichtig) dafür zieht so ein Motor gleich deutlich mehr Strom. 
Ausnahme: die Maxxum Serie hat ne sog. Phasenregelung, die neben der Stufenlosigkeit auch im Teillastbereich deutlich (!) weniger Strom zieht. D.h., ein 46er Maxxum zieht bei Teillast, also bei gleichem Tempo wie ein gedrosselter 30er Endura, weniger Strom, obwohl der Motor bei Vollast deutlich stärker ist. Dafür kostet ein Maxxum (zumindest in Deutschland) mehr als das doppelte vom Endura.


----------



## Bad_Fish (9. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Ach ja, gut das Du es ansprichst heinzrch, betreibst Du den Motor mit einer normalen Autobatterie oder mit einer sog. Hochstrombatterie (wie z.B. Exide)??

Gruß
Dominic


----------



## Niederbayer75 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Hallo Forumskollegen,

da hier seit dem 09.11. nichts mehr gepostet wurde, "missbrauche" ich den Thread um auch noch ein paar Fragen anzufügen!
Will mir für nächstes Jahr einen E-Motor kaufen und weiß noch nicht genau welchen:

1) Kann mir jemand einen stufenlos regelbaren E-Motor empfehlen und was kostet der ungefähr (Kosten eigentlich Nebensache!)?
2) Würdet ihr E-Motoren mit 5V und 2R auch jederzeit (also gleichwertig) empfehlen?
Wenn ja, was haltet ihr vom Shakespeare ET44? Den könnte ich gerade privat für kleines Geld haben!
3) Was kostet mich ungefähr eine gute Batterie und was muss ich dabei beachten?
Ich weiß, dass die Laufzeit der Batterie von der Leistung des Motors abhängt, aber gibt es bei Batterien große Unterschiede und darf man manche 12V-Batterien gar nicht erst verwenden?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Blink* (23. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor zum Schleppangeln??*

Moooiin,


zu Frage 3 

also im Prinzip kannst du jede 12V Batterie verwenden.

ABER: Normale Starterbatt. machen das nicht lange mit, dieses ständige auf- und entladen. Deswegen gibt es für solche zwecke sog. Antriebs und Beleuchtungs Batterien, diese sind genau für solche Einsätze entwickelt. Ganz normale Nassbatterien genügen (120-XXX€ je nach Marke und Ah), es muss keine Gel/Vlies-Batterie sein (unnötig teuer)

Desweiteren brauchst du ein vernünftiges Ladegerät, würde ich dir das CTEK 3600 empfehlen.


----------

